# Freeview (UK DTT)



## pudds (21 Jan 2010)

I would  prefer to go Terrestrial if I could receive Freeview here (Waterford City)  anyone know if thats possible. I know Freeview is receivable on some parts of the east coast.


----------



## jhegarty (21 Jan 2010)

I don't think there is any chance of getting it that far inland.


----------



## pudds (21 Jan 2010)

jhegarty said:


> I don't think there is any chance of getting it that far inland.



huh......if I walked out me front door, I'd be in the oirish sea


----------



## jhegarty (21 Jan 2010)

pudds said:


> huh......if I walked out me front door, I'd be in the oirish sea



You are trying to get a signal from Wales , so that's the direction I am talking about.


----------



## pudds (22 Jan 2010)

jhegarty said:


> You are trying to get a signal from Wales , so that's the direction I am talking about.



I see where your coming from now


----------



## horse7 (22 Jan 2010)

why dont you get a dish.


----------



## pudds (22 Jan 2010)

horse7 said:


> why dont you get a dish.





I was trying to avoid a dish or outside aerial but as it seems I wont get UK Freeview I'm now thinking of getting a combo stb and dish installed for freestat and hooking in my RTE aerial for home stations.

I just did a test using the old rabbits ears in the kitchen and got all the 4 irish channels pretty near perfect so a loft aerial might be all I need here.


----------



## hopalong (22 Jan 2010)

i think rte is broadcasting digital terrestial,but you need a mpeg4 receiver.


----------



## pudds (22 Jan 2010)

hopalong said:


> i think rte is broadcasting digital terrestial,but you need a mpeg4 receiver.



Thats right but *if* you are currently receiving the 4 irish channels by aerial then all you need is a  MPEG4 device to get the digital channels. No special or outdoor aerial required.


----------



## hopalong (24 Jan 2010)

pudds how cheapis a mpeg4 receiver.


----------



## pudds (24 Jan 2010)

hopalong said:


> pudds how cheapis a mpeg4 receiver.



I'm not sure who is the cheapest, as these things have only become available fairly recently. 

A combo box (Irish DTT & Satellite)  €188

http://www.satellite.ie/acatalog/Terrestrial_and_Satellite__Free_to_Air_Combo_Receivers.html

Here its €149

http://www.saortv.com/shop/index.php?_a=viewCat&catId=3

If your just looking for an MPEG4 on its own, I'm sorry I'm not up to speed on that.


----------

